# Zanderangeln im Kanal - Probleme mit der Pose



## Tobias85 (3. September 2018)

Liebe Boardies,

ich habe folgendes Problem beim Posenangeln auf Zander: Gelegentlich probiere ich im Mittellandkanal mein Glück. Der Kanal hat auch nachts bei ruhender Schifffahrt eine leichte Strömung, wenn er auch eigentlich ein Stillgewässer ist. Deshalb stelle ich die Pose so tief ein bzw. ziehe die Montage so weit auf die Steinpackung, dass der Köderfisch auf Grund liegt und auf der Stelle bleibt.

Die schanken Posen (2-6g, klassische Laufposen oder Waggler) bleie ich wegen der vorsichtigen Zander erstmal ohne KöFi so fein aus, dass eigentlich nur noch das Knicklicht aus dem Wasser schaut, dann kommt der KöFi dran und dann wird dieser eben auf Grund gelegt. Die wirklich nur minimale Strömung reicht durch die so genaue Bebleiung bereits aus, um die schlanken Posen seitlich unter Wasser zu drücken. Haben andere dieses Problem auch?

Meine Lösungsansätze sind die Pose entweder einfach weniger zu bebleien, da ist aber die Frage wieviel Blei man weglassen darf, ohne dass der Widerstand für die Zander zu groß ist. Grade im Stillwasser sollen sie ja deutlich zickiger sein als im Fluss. Die andere Idee wäre, ein besonders langes Vorfach zu nehmen (ca. 1 m) und das fast komplett auf dem Grund aufliegen zu lassen. So würde der Zander die Pose nicht unter Wasser ziehen, sondern nur an der Wasseroberfläche hinter sich herziehen, dann muss sie auch nicht so exakt ausgebleit werden. Oder ev eine Liftmontage, aber wie schwer dürfte da das Hebeschrot maximal sein?

Wie handhabt ihr das? Und wie empfindlich sind die Zander nun tatsächlich, was Posenwiderstand bzw. Hebeblei angeht? Die Recherche im Internet hat mir für das Problem keine Lösung gebracht und auf Grundmontagen würde ich nur ungern ausweichen.


----------



## hecht99 (3. September 2018)

*AW: Zanderangeln im Kanal - Probleme mit der Pose*

Hallo Tobias,

 ich gehe mal auf ein paar Punkte von dir ein:

 Hebeschrot: bei einem schnellen Anhieb und einem so leicht wie möglich gewählten Hebeschrot gibt es normalerweise wenig Probleme, so lange hat der Zander den Köder schon im Maul. Problematischer wird es allerdings, dass durch den Schnurbogen bei seitlicher Strömung die Pose unter Wasser gezogen wird. Zum Thema Liftmontage haben PirschHirsch und ich vor einiger Zeit auch rege diskutiert, er wollte nämlich genau dies verfeinern. Vielleicht kann er ja ne aktuelle Erfahrung geben.
 2. Bei Youtube gibt es ein ganz gut gemachtes Video von der Fisch und Fang, wie sie Luc Coppens beim Posenfischen vom Boot begleiten. Der stellt seine Posen auch nur schräg und lässt ein oder 2 Schrote und viel Vorfach aufliegen. Ich empfehle nur, den Anhieb früher als im Video gezeigt zu setzen
 3. Prinzipiell würde ich auf eine schwimmende Schnur setzen, und den Köfi knapp über Grund präsentieren. Lieber einmal öfters werfen und mehr Strecke absuchen, anstatt die Probleme mit dem Poseunterswassergeziehe oder Hängern bei am Grund schleifender Montage einzugehen. Bei gegenläufiger Strömung zum Wind bleibt die Pose dann oft einfach auch stehen! Je nachdem, wie stark die Strömung ist.
 4. Wenn ich öfters im Kanal oder fließenden Gewässern angeln würde, wäre meine 1. Anschaffung zum Zanderangeln eine leichte Stellfischrute. So kann der Köder optimal angeboten werden und man kann ihn direkt an der Kante halten. Mache ich im Stillwasser an steil abfallenden Kanten eines Baggersees und Seitenwind mit langen Rute genauso!!!
 Sollte etwas ungenau beschrieben sein, immer nachfragen
 Petri Heil!


----------



## Lommel (3. September 2018)

*AW: Zanderangeln im Kanal - Probleme mit der Pose*

Darf man fragen warum Pose und nicht eine Laufbleimontage? Gerade bei Strömung ist das doch viel einfacher.


----------



## PirschHirsch (3. September 2018)

*AW: Zanderangeln im Kanal - Probleme mit der Pose*



> Zum Thema Liftmontage haben PirschHirsch und ich vor einiger Zeit auch  rege diskutiert, er wollte nämlich genau dies verfeinern. Vielleicht  kann er ja ne aktuelle Erfahrung geben.


Mache ich gerne, muss aber nun außer Haus. Also bis später #h


----------



## Colophonius (3. September 2018)

*AW: Zanderangeln im Kanal - Probleme mit der Pose*



> Die andere Idee wäre, ein besonders langes Vorfach zu nehmen (ca. 1 m) und das fast komplett auf dem Grund aufliegen zu lassen. So würde der Zander die Pose nicht unter Wasser ziehen, sondern nur an der Wasseroberfläche hinter sich herziehen, dann muss sie auch nicht so exakt ausgebleit werden. Oder ev eine Liftmontage, aber wie schwer dürfte da das Hebeschrot maximal sein?



So würde ich es machen. Gut ausbleien und das gesamte Vorfach auf den Grund. Die Zander ziehen die Pose beim Biss trotzdem nach unten, da sie manchmal recht zügig schwimmen. Und selbst wenn sie nicht untergeht, wirst du den Biss dabei mitbekommen.

Wenn es dir nicht darum geht, die Bisse über die Pose zu sehen (Zander sind ja recht kampfschwach, da ist die Gefahr, dass die sich "festsetzen" eher gering), würde ich dir auch eine einfache Grundmontage empfehlen. Das Lamberti-Rig ist da z.B. gut geeignet. Dann kannst du dich entspannt hinsetzen und musst dir keine Sorgen um die wechselnde Schleusenströmung machen.


----------



## Tobias85 (3. September 2018)

*AW: Zanderangeln im Kanal - Probleme mit der Pose*

Danke erstmal für ere Antworten soweit 

@Lommel: Mit einer Grudnmontage fange ich sicherlich einfacher, aber Angeln ist für mich nicht nur das Fangen, sondern auch das Erlebnis beim Biss, die Spannung, wenn die Pose zuckelt, langsam abzieht und plötzlich unter Wasser taucht. Mit Pose ist das Angelerlebnis für mich also viel größer, deswegen wäre es meine bevorzugte Methode, wenn ich die Probleme in den Griff bekomme.

@PirschHirsch: Ich bin gespannt auf deine Antwort. #h

@Hecht99: Das Video hatte ich bei der Recherche auch gesehen, war aber eben der Meinung, dass ich da auch entweder wieder Probleme mit Untertauchen oder eben mit zu großem Posenwiderstand bekomme. Aber wenn das mit dem Hebeblei nicht ganz so kritisch ist, sollte ich das wohl mal probieren. Wieviel g kann ich denn beruhigt aufliegen lassen? Sind 0,5 g noch im Rahmen? oder vielleicht sogar noch etwas mehr? Den Anschlag setze ich eh gerne lieber zu früh als zu spät. 

@Colophonius: Danke, das Lamberti-Rig sieht interessant aus für den Fall, dass ich doch auf Grundmontage wechsel. Das ist im Prinzip nur eine Futterkorbmontage mit zusätzlich "vernähtem/verschlossenem" Futterkorb für de Fischstückchen, sehe ich das richtig?


Allgemein möchte ich noch anfügen, dass die Strömung wirklich nur minimal ist, Schleuse oder so gibt es erst 20 bzw. 40km weiter wieder und nachts läuft da nichts. Es ist einfach nur der Wind, der das Oberflächenwasser etwas vor sich hertreibt, wie in vielen Seen halt auch. Deswegen ist ja meine Frustration so groß, weil man eine gewisse Oberflächenströumng ja überall hat und andere Zanderanglern da ja offenbar super mit klarkommen.


----------



## Colophonius (3. September 2018)

*AW: Zanderangeln im Kanal - Probleme mit der Pose*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> @Colophonius: Danke, das Lamberti-Rig sieht interessant aus für den Fall, dass ich doch auf Grundmontage wechsel. Das ist im Prinzip nur eine Futterkorbmontage mit zusätzlich "vernähtem/verschlossenem" Futterkorb für de Fischstückchen, sehe ich das richtig?




Im Prinzip schon, ja. Der Clou ist, dass man das recht eng vernäht und da die Fischstückchen dann durchdrückt. Dann sind die richtig oft eingeschnitten und recht matschig - mehr an natürlichen Lockstoffen geht wohl kaum.


----------



## Tobias85 (3. September 2018)

*AW: Zanderangeln im Kanal - Probleme mit der Pose*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Im Prinzip schon, ja. Der Clou ist, dass man das recht eng vernäht und da die Fischstückchen dann durchdrückt. Dann sind die richtig oft eingeschnitten und recht matschig - mehr an natürlichen Lockstoffen geht wohl kaum.



Ließe sich das nicht alternativ mit vielen Messerschnitten erzeugen? Oder werde die Fischstücke durch das Durchdrücken quasi zu soner Art Rubby Dubby verarbeitet?


----------



## Colophonius (3. September 2018)

*AW: Zanderangeln im Kanal - Probleme mit der Pose*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ließe sich das nicht alternativ mit vielen Messerschnitten erzeugen? Oder werde die Fischstücke durch das Durchdrücken quasi zu soner Art Rubby Dubby verarbeitet?



Das geht bestimmt auch mit vielen Messerschnitten, ist aber viel mehr Aufwand. So hat der Verschluss gleich eine Doppelfunktion und ist mit ein wenig Übung sehr schnell gebunden.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (3. September 2018)

*AW: Zanderangeln im Kanal - Probleme mit der Pose*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wie handhabt ihr das? Und wie empfindlich sind die Zander nun tatsächlich, was Posenwiderstand bzw. Hebeblei angeht? Die Recherche im Internet hat mir für das Problem keine Lösung gebracht und auf Grundmontagen würde ich nur ungern ausweichen.



Ist ne Mär die sich seit Jahrzehnten schon wacker hält, das Zander empfindlich wären.
Ich fische nur mit minimum 10g Posen, gehe auch liebend gern Richtung 15-20g. Hinzukommt auch öfter mal nen Stahlvorfach, ganz einfaches grün ummanteltes.
Die Zander im MLK hier störts überhaupt nicht, fange damit genauso.
Mit ner 2-6g Pose könnt ich nichtmal nen ordentlichen Köfi anbieten ohne sie eh auf Grund zu setzen. 
Da will ich aber nicht fischen, laufen mir zuviele hungrige Krabben rum.
Bei einem aufliegenden Vorfach würde ich zudem nichtmal mitkriegen, wenn mein Köfi zerlegt wird. |uhoh:
Hinzukommt die Hängergefahr, und die ist verdammt hoch.

Ich biete meine Montagen immer in unterschiedlichen Tiefen an, eine Rute etwa nen Meter über Grund, die andre auf Halbmast im Freiwasser.

Alternativ kommt ne Endbleimontage mit Seitenarm zum Einsatz mit genau ausgeloteter Pose als Bissanzeige...da spielts keine Rolle wieviel Tragkraft die Pose hat, das überschwere Blei hält sie am Platz..verhindert aber auch wieder nicht ein Runterziehen durch Strömungsdruck auf den Schnurbogen.

In letzter Zeit kommen vermehrt Stellfischruten zum Einsatz, da kann ich mit prima steuern, wieweit eine Montage wegdriftet..je nachdem wieviel Schnur ich zwischen Spitze und Pose lasse.


----------



## kati48268 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Zanderangeln im Kanal - Probleme mit der Pose*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> In letzter Zeit kommen vermehrt Stellfischruten zum Einsatz, ...


 Und genau das ist die Lösung der Problematik der Eingangsfrage.
Pose + Aufliegender Köder ist Murks bei Strömung, egal wie leicht.
Stellfischrute & schwebender Köder oder Grundangelei, aber dann ohne Pose.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. September 2018)

*AW: Zanderangeln im Kanal - Probleme mit der Pose*

Ich würde nur auf Grund am Kanal angeln, wenn die Krabben nicht wären...
Direkt auf Grund ist kaum möglich, leider#d


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Zanderangeln im Kanal - Probleme mit der Pose*

Komme ja aus deiner Gegend, aber das Problem hab ich nicht  Ich nehme auch eine ganz leichte Pose, die lediglich als Bissanzeiger dient. Die wird dann richtig ausgebleit und zusätzlich kommt ein Schrot von 1-2g dran was dann auf dem Grund liegt und die Pose am Platz hält. Je feiner die Pose ist, desto besser geht das.

Wenn die Pose seitlich unter Wasser gedrückt wird liegt es meist am Schnurbogen. Da kann man die Rute einfach steiler aufstellen. Auch wenn das Vorfach sehr lang ist zieht der Zander die Pose unter Wasser.

Manche Bereiche hier (z. B. Wieh.) haben etwas Strömung, andere jedoch nicht....warum auch immer. Gibt also schon Bereiche wo man etwas entspannter angeln kann.


----------



## Tobias85 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Zanderangeln im Kanal - Probleme mit der Pose*

So, jetzt hab ich Zeit zum Antworten...

Wie das mit Krabben hier ist, weiß ich gar nicht. Vor einigen Jahren hab ich Abends überall Kamberkrebse gesehen, inzwischen nicht mehr, die wurden jetzt wohl durch die Grundeln ersetzt - auch in den Mägen meiner Barsche... 

@Bimmelrudi: An sowas wie Grundmontage mit Pose als Bissanzeiger hatte ich auch schon gedacht, aber da würde mir denke ich auch das abziehen der Pose etc. fehlen, wirklich verfolgen kann man den Biss dabei ja kaum. Wie groß sind denn deine KöFis, dass du so schwere Posen einsetzt?

@D1985: Genau in dem Bereich sitze ich natürlich fast immer, weils 3 Minuten mit dem Auto sind und hier ja einiges an Hotspots auf kurzer Strecke zu finden ist. Ich werds erstmal probieren mit steilerer Rute, ich hatte tatsächlich einiges an Schnur im Wasser liegen. Das hatte Hecht99 ja auch schon als mögliche Ursache angemerkt. Darf ich fragen welche KöFis du hier in der Gegend benutzt und in welcher Größe?


Ansonsten muss ich wohl tatsächlich auf Stellfischrute oder Grundmontage ausweichen. Danke an alle Beteiligten für eure Hilfe, ich werd bei Zeiten dann mal berichten. #h


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Zanderangeln im Kanal - Probleme mit der Pose*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> @D1985: Genau in dem Bereich sitze ich natürlich fast immer, weils 3 Minuten mit dem Auto sind und hier ja einiges an Hotspots auf kurzer Strecke zu finden ist. Ich werds erstmal probieren mit steilerer Rute, ich hatte tatsächlich einiges an Schnur im Wasser liegen. Das hatte Hecht99 ja auch schon als mögliche Ursache angemerkt. Darf ich fragen welche KöFis du hier in der Gegend benutzt und in welcher Größe?



Ich nehme gern Lauben oder Rotaugen der selben Größe. Ist bei den kleinen Zandern hier effektiver. Grundmontage geht an der Stelle auch gut, da hat man eher weniger Hänger und Stellfischrute könnte man sicher gut am Steg einsetzen...

Krabben gibts hier auch, aber eher selten. Und wie du schon bemerkt hast sind Krebse auch nicht mehr ganz so häufig wie früher.


----------



## Tobias85 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Zanderangeln im Kanal - Probleme mit der Pose*



D1985 schrieb:


> Ich nehme gern Lauben oder Rotaugen der selben Größe. Ist bei den kleinen Zandern hier effektiver. Grundmontage geht an der Stelle auch gut, da hat man eher weniger Hänger und Stellfischrute könnte man sicher gut am Steg einsetzen...
> 
> Krabben gibts hier auch, aber eher selten. Und wie du schon bemerkt hast sind Krebse auch nicht mehr ganz so häufig wie früher.



Was meinst du denn mit "der selben Größe"? Hier hatte ja noch keiner ne Größe genannt.

Ich hatte mal spaßeshalber Grundeln im Aquarium. Die haben so dermaßen aufgeräumt, selbst unter den Schnecken, die eigentlich im Kies sitzen und nur nachts rauskommen, dass ich genau weiß, wo die ganzen Krebse bzw. deren Nachwuchs hin ist


----------



## kati48268 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Zanderangeln im Kanal - Probleme mit der Pose*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ansonsten muss ich wohl tatsächlich auf Stellfischrute oder Grundmontage ausweichen.


Stellfischrute ist m.M.n. am Kanal in der warmen Zandersaison (Juni-Mitte Okt.) die beste Methode.
Artikel dazu:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=248628&highlight=Stellfischrute
_(Thread ist noch dicht wegen des Plagiat-Theaters letztes Jahr;_
_Video zum 'Angeln an der Steinpackung, primär mit Stellfischrute' ist aber in Arbeit  )_


----------



## Tobias85 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Zanderangeln im Kanal - Probleme mit der Pose*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Stellfischrute ist m.M.n. am Kanal in der warmen Zandersaison (Juni-Mitte Okt.) die beste Methode.
> Artikel dazu:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=248628&highlight=Stellfischrute
> _(Thread ist noch dicht wegen des Plagiat-Theaters letztes Jahr;_
> _Video zum 'Angeln an der Steinpackung, primär mit Stellfischrute' ist aber in Arbeit  )_



Danke für den Link!  Ich muss jetzt erstmal im Garten schuften, les mir den Thread nachher aber durch, sieht auf den erste Blick sehr interessant aus.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Zanderangeln im Kanal - Probleme mit der Pose*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Was meinst du denn mit "der selben Größe"? Hier hatte ja noch keiner ne Größe genannt.
> 
> Ich hatte mal spaßeshalber Grundeln im Aquarium. Die haben so dermaßen aufgeräumt, selbst unter den Schnecken, die eigentlich im Kies sitzen und nur nachts rauskommen, dass ich genau weiß, wo die ganzen Krebse bzw. deren Nachwuchs hin ist



Rotaugen von etwa 10cm, so die Größe die meist hier auch die Lauben haben.


----------



## Mind (4. September 2018)

*AW: Zanderangeln im Kanal - Probleme mit der Pose*

Ich Fische im Kanal fast immer mit Pose auf Zander.

Methode 1. Stellfischrute mit 4-10gr Posen
Entweder mittig über der Steinpackung ca 20-40cm überm Grund
oder am ende der Steinpackung 10cm über Grund.

Methode 2. Überbleite Posenmontage am ende der Steinpackung oder in der Fahrt
Ich verwende Spezielle Zanderposen, ca. 30cm mit 2 zusätzlichen Schwimmkörpern. Einfach mal nach Googeln.
Die Posen haben 4gr Tragkraft. Ich überbleie die mit einem 5gr Lochblei. 
Das extra Gramm neutralisiert beim abziehen vom Fisch das gesamte Gewicht der Montage und der Fisch kann mit null wiederstand abziehen.
Ich lote die Stelle genau aus und zieh dann den schnurstopper 50cm höher. Die Pose liegt jetzt auf der Obefläche. 
Wenn der Zadner beisst spielt er entweder mit dem Köder, wobei die Pose anfängt zu zucken oder zu wippen, oder er zieht ab wobei sich die Pose aufstellt und man meistens sieht in welche richtung der Fisch abzieht. 

Der Strömungsdruck zieht die Pose manchmal so zur Seite das sie leicht schräg steht, das ist aber nicht schlimm.

Das 5gr Rundblei lieg bei mir IMMER fest am Grund nur bei einem Schiff treibt sie ab. Hänger habe ich dank der Leichten Montage auch sehr selten. Angle jetzt seit 2 Saisons mit den selben beiden Posen, Wirbeln und Bleien.


----------



## Tobias85 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Zanderangeln im Kanal - Probleme mit der Pose*



D1985 schrieb:


> Rotaugen von etwa 10cm, so die Größe die meist hier auch die Lauben haben.



Ah, jetzt hab ichs verstanden, danke.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (4. September 2018)

*AW: Zanderangeln im Kanal - Probleme mit der Pose*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> @Bimmelrudi: An sowas wie Grundmontage mit Pose als Bissanzeiger hatte ich auch schon gedacht, aber da würde mir denke ich auch das abziehen der Pose etc. fehlen, wirklich verfolgen kann man den Biss dabei ja kaum. Wie groß sind denn deine KöFis, dass du so schwere Posen einsetzt?



Ok, ich versuchs dir mal auseinander zu klamüsern.
Die von mir vorher erwähnte Endbleimontage mit exakt ausgeloteter Pose zeigt genauso eine Biss an wie eine normale Posenmontage...sprich die Pose tuckt und taucht genauso ab.
Der Vorteil daran, ich kann die Montage auch weiter rauslegen und dort am Platz stabil stehen lassen, wo ich mit ner Stellfischrute eben nicht mehr hinkomme (zb an die Trapezkante der Steinpackung die hier etwa bei 14m draußen liegt..hier ist der Kanal komplett mit Steinen zu, keine sandigen/kiesigen Plätze, daher auch feedern nahezu sinnfrei)
Den Seitenarm (ist das Vorfach mit Köder) gestalte ich so, das ich ihn variabel verstellen kann, zudem aus sehr steifen Material (0,50er Shock Leader). Verbunden wird das aus Materialien aus dem Karpfenbereich, welches durch diverse Materialien am Übergangspunkt versteift wird, damit das entsprechend auch absteht.
Bei Bedarf kommt noch ne kl. Korkkugel mit drauf um den Köfi in der Waagerechten zu halten.
Wichtig dabei ist nur, das die Verbindung zum Blei hin erstens länger wie der Seitenarm und zweitest ummantelt wird (auch hier wieder Schläuche aus dem Karpfenbereich), sonst gibts Tüdel.
Als Blei nehme ich Tiroler in 40-60g.
Oberhalb der Pose (Durchlaufpose) kommt nen Stopper der so eingestellt wird, daß das Blei quasi auf dem Grund antippt und die Pose gerade im Wasser steht...ist nix andres wie mit nem Lotblei ausloten. 

Meine Köfis sind völlig unterschiedlich, jenachdem was ich grad mal fangen kann. Meistens sinds natürlich Grundeln von ganz lütt bis ü12cm (da geht der Kopf dann ab).
Ansonsten kommen Rotfedern, Plötzen, Ukeleis und sehr gern auch Barsche meistens dran...dann auch nix unter 12cm.
Ukeleis krieg ich hier momentan recht einfach, auch in guten Größen bis knapp 18cm.
Die Zander hier sind selten untermaßig, Normgröße liegt so zw. 55-65cm...ü70 und größer kommt hin und wieder vor, allerdings deutlich seltener.



Die schweren Posen nehme ich aber nicht wegen der Köfigröße, sondern wegen dem Sog den wir hier haben.
Ich angle unweit von Magdeburg im MLK (Verbindung auch zur Elbe daher auch viele Krabben), nahe der Trogbrücke die MLK und EHK verbindet.
Auf beiden Seiten befindet sich Schleusentore mit Pumpwerken die den Wasserstand regulieren.
Dementsprechend haben wir hier sehr oft nen ordentlich Sog. An manchen Tagen hat man durchaus das Gefühl da zieht einer den Stöpsel aus der Badewanne. |uhoh:...da gehts dann minutenlang erst nach Ost und dann wieder nach West.
Leichte schlanke Posen wären da ewig lang unter Wasser, Bisserkennung quasi null wenn der Fisch nicht wirklich wandert und das haben wir hier sehr oft.

Daher etwas dickere bauchige Posen mit langer Antenne, die auch bei Sog deutlich stabiler im Wasser stehen. 10g ist da das Minimum, haut hier jeder Zander problemlos weg und stört sich überhaupt nicht dran. In stehenden Gewässern fische ich auf Aal auch nix unter 8g Pose.


----------



## Tobias85 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Zanderangeln im Kanal - Probleme mit der Pose*

Danke für die Mühe, Rudi, ich denke, ich habs verstanden. Sonst schreib ich dich ggf. nochmal per PN an...


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. September 2018)

*AW: Zanderangeln im Kanal - Probleme mit der Pose*

Hatte mich vor ner Weile mit hecht99 zwecks Ankerschrot-Verfeinerung usw. ausgetauscht.

Hatte  mir extra sehr feine vorgebleite 2-g-Waggler mit  Mini-Knicklichthalterung besorgt und wollte die mit max. 0,5 g im  Stillwasser "ankern".

Hecht99 hatte Bedenken angemeldet, dass das bei Wind bzw. Seitenströmung im Stillwasser nur suboptimal funzen könnte.

Womit er 100 % richtig lag:

1.  Der Schnurbogen zog den feinen und super empfindlichen 2-g-Waggler  bereits runter. Ruten-Steilstellen hat nix gebracht - da hat das leichte  Ankerschrot (s. u. ) nur noch schneller abgehoben. Mit komplett  versenkter Schnur und Rutenspitze ging es etwas besser, aber keinesfalls  befriedigend.

 2. Mini-Knicklichter sind nur bis ca. 15 m Max-Distanz noch vernünftig sichtbar.

3.  0,5 g waren als Anker bei fieser Seitenströmung viel zu wenig - die  Montage hat es versetzt, der Drilling des Schnellanschlagssystems (mit nem zusätzl. EH als Halte-Haken) am aufliegenden Köfi  hat dann Dreck gesammelt. Kaum zu glauben, wie viel "Zug-Power" so ein Schnurbogen auf Distanz entwickeln kann.

4. Der zusätzlich verwendete, super  leichte Affenkletterer unter der offenen Rolle hat sich durch den Zug  am Schnurbogen ebenfalls so bewegt, dass der ebenfalls eingesetzte  E-Bissanzeiger zur Absicherung (s. u. ) nur noch abgenervt hat.

Eine dermaßen feine Montage funzt daher offenbar wirklich nur bei absoluter Wind-/Strömungsstille im Nahbereich.

Also auf die mitgenommene Alternativ-Montage umgestellt (da auf ca. 25 m geangelt wurde):

1. "Grobmotorischere", vorgebleite 4-g-Pose mit etwas längerer Antenne und Normal-Knicklicht

2. Als Ankerschrot ein SSG (= 1,6 g) vor dem 7x7-Stahlvorfach

3. Kletterer weg,  Bügel offen, Schnur ganz leicht in ein Haushaltsgummi eingeklemmt,  vorne ebenfalls wieder ein E-Bissanzeiger als Zusatz (zwecks "Einpenn-Absicherung").

Das  ging dann einwandfrei - Schwimmer blieb oben, Montage blieb am Platz,  Schnur hat im Gummi gehalten, E-Bissanzeiger blieb ruhig. Bei mir selbst  gab es keinen Zander, wohl aber einen 72er beim Kollegen mit  identischer Montage.

 Der Fisch hat nen  richtigen Fullrun hingelegt = hat die Schnur ratzfatz aus dem dünnen  Haushaltsgummi gezogen und ist mit der Pose durchgängig abgedampft,  woraufhin der E-Bissanzeiger zur "Zusatzsicherung" ne nette Arie  gesungen hat (Carpsounder ROC XR - der meldet, entsprechend eingestellt,  auch bei Freeline-Abzug).

Pose weg auf einen Schlag, ab ging's. Also nix mit Ausspuck-Genuckel - der wollte den Köfi offenbar wirklich haben. Das ging zack-zack. Der Schnellanschlags-Drilling hat einwandfrei im Maulwinkel gesessen.

 Somit kann ich sagen: 

Ich  wollte meine Montage wie zuerst beschrieben extrem "verfeinern", bin  damit aber auf die Nase gefallen - das hat technisch einfach nicht  funktioniert, da beim Einsatz recht starker Wind geherrscht und sich an  dem recht kleinen Gewässer wieder eine Art "Rundströmung" gebildet  hat. Die war deutlich zu heftig für den feinen Kram.

Das Anker-SSG hat den 72er vom Kollegen offenbar null gestört.

 Bei  noch mehr Wind/Seitenströmung werde ich zukünftig wieder einfach eine  Grundmontage verwenden. Alles andere deucht mir viel zu stressig.

 Oder den Köfi alternativ "absuchend" ohne Auflegen an einer ausreichend  starken Pose in Grundnähe treiben lassen.

Eine Stellfischrute würde mir persönlich leider nix nützen, da ziemlich flaches Stillgewässer mit Bedarf für Distanzangeln.

An einem Kanal würde ich aber auch eine solche benutzen - das deucht mir da am stressfreiesten.


----------



## Tobias85 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Zanderangeln im Kanal - Probleme mit der Pose*

Danke für deine Antwort. Ich bin bei sowas ja auch eher der Perfektionist, der seine Montage dann möglichst fein, möglichst sensibel bauen möchte, aber deine Ausführungen bestätigen meinen Eindruck, dass ich da einfach viel zu perfektionistisch rangegangen bin und das in der Praxis nicht klappt. Das bestätigt mich in meinem Entschluss, es erst nochmal mit Pose, aber etwas gröber zu probieren, und sonst halt zu wechseln.


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. September 2018)

*AW: Zanderangeln im Kanal - Probleme mit der Pose*

Ja, da habe ich mich sozusagen zu Tode optimiert - superfein ging da wirklich unbrauchbar nach hinten los.


----------



## bombe20 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Zanderangeln im Kanal - Probleme mit der Pose*

darf ich hier mal zwischenfragen, was ein schnellanschlags-drilling ist? hat der eine spezielle form oder wird der drilling speziell am köfi positioniert, um das tiefe schlucken zu vermeiden? google hat zu diesem begriff leider keine antworten parat.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (4. September 2018)

*AW: Zanderangeln im Kanal - Probleme mit der Pose*

Ist nen System aus 2 Haken. 
Entweder Einzelhaken (im Rücken) und Drilling (Brust-oder Afterflosse), aus 2 Drillingen oder auch 1 Zwilling (aufgezogen im Rückenbereich) und 1 Drilling(im Bauchbereich).

Damit kann man quasi direkt nach dem Biss den Anschlag setzen.
Klappt natürlich nicht immer (hatte ich letztens auch erst, Zander hat den Köfi nur am Schwanz gepackt und ist damit spazieren gefahren ohne den richtig ins Maul zu nehmen = Anschlag ging daneben), in der Regel aber schon und gerade Zander sitzen dann im Maulbereich anstatt wie in 95% der Fälle bereits im Schlund.


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. September 2018)

*AW: Zanderangeln im Kanal - Probleme mit der Pose*

@ Bombe:

Das habe ich wohl etwas missverständlich formuliert:

Ich verwende auf Zander ein ähnliches Schnellanschlagssystem wie beim Deadbaiten auf Hecht (dort klassisch = Stahlvorfach mit zwei kleinen, aber stabilen Drillingen Gr. 6 bis 4).

Auf Zander halt nur ne Nummer feiner (ich verwende da 7x7 mit 6 kg) und etwas abgewandelt - bestehend aus einem EH als Haltehaken (in der Schwanzwurzel bzw. Schädelplatte; oder hinter der Rückenflosse für eine waagerechte Treib-Montage) und einem 8er-Drilling als Fanghaken.

Letzterer wird in der Köfi-Flanke bzw. im Kopfbereich platziert.

EH-Haltehaken-Größe bei typischen Zander-Köfis irgendwo zwischen Gr. 4 und 1/0 (je nach Köfi-Größe/Anköderungsart).

Bei größeren Köfis zwischen 12 und 15 cm können die beiden Haken je nach Anköderung noch nen Ticken größer ausfallen - also z. B. ein EH in 2/0 und ein Drilling Gr. 6 (also schon "hecht-mäßig").

Generell sind Größenangaben aber schwierig, da das wie gesagt von Köfi-Größe und Anköderungsart (z. B. EH "rund um die Wirbelsäule" bei weichen Köfis bzw. für Aggro-Distanzwürfe) abhängt - sowie von den "Realgrößen" des jeweiligen Hakenherstellers.

Wenn der Fisch beißt, hat er so zuallermeist einen der beiden Haken im Maul - weswegen nach dem Biss gleich ohne Schluckenlassen angeschlagen werden kann.

Meist greift dann der Drilling und hängt ziemlich weit vorne. Funktioniert ziemlich zuverlässig.

Keine schlechte Sache, um Verangeln möglichst zu vermeiden.

PS: Rudi war schneller


----------



## Inni (4. September 2018)

*AW: Zanderangeln im Kanal - Probleme mit der Pose*

Rudi,
Deine Montage leuchtet mir noch nicht so ein. Ist das Vorfach dann mit der Hauptschnur als Durchlauf verbunden? Kann ich mir das wie ein Antitangleboom vorstellen? Nur Blei eben verlängert zum Antitangleboom.


----------



## kati48268 (5. September 2018)

*AW: Zanderangeln im Kanal - Probleme mit der Pose*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ja, da habe ich mich sozusagen zu Tode optimiert ...


|muahah:Jau, das kenn ich auch. #h


----------



## Lommel (5. September 2018)

*AW: Zanderangeln im Kanal - Probleme mit der Pose*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ok, ich versuchs dir mal auseinander zu klamüsern.
> Die von mir vorher erwähnte Endbleimontage mit exakt ausgeloteter Pose zeigt genauso eine Biss an wie eine normale Posenmontage...sprich die Pose tuckt und taucht genauso ab.
> Der Vorteil daran, ich kann die Montage auch weiter rauslegen und dort am Platz stabil stehen lassen, wo ich mit ner Stellfischrute eben nicht mehr hinkomme (zb an die Trapezkante der Steinpackung die hier etwa bei 14m draußen liegt..hier ist der Kanal komplett mit Steinen zu, keine sandigen/kiesigen Plätze, daher auch feedern nahezu sinnfrei)
> Den Seitenarm (ist das Vorfach mit Köder) gestalte ich so, das ich ihn variabel verstellen kann, zudem aus sehr steifen Material (0,50er Shock Leader). Verbunden wird das aus Materialien aus dem Karpfenbereich, welches durch diverse Materialien am Übergangspunkt versteift wird, damit das entsprechend auch absteht.
> ...




Also quasi eine Art Dropshot mit Pose. Wie lang fischst du den Seitenarm? Ab wann bzw. bei welchen Bedingungen kommt die Korkkugel zum Einsatz (Stömung?)?
Find ich gut den Ansatz, kann man dann ja auch aktiv fischen, im Winter bestimmt ein Knaller.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (5. September 2018)

*AW: Zanderangeln im Kanal - Probleme mit der Pose*



Inni schrieb:


> Rudi,
> Deine Montage leuchtet mir noch nicht so ein. Ist das Vorfach dann mit der Hauptschnur als Durchlauf verbunden? Kann ich mir das wie ein Antitangleboom vorstellen? Nur Blei eben verlängert zum Antitangleboom.


Vom Prinzip her ähnlich.
Stopper, Pose und nochmal nen Stopper auf die Hauptschnur.
Der untere begrenzt die Pose soweit, das sich der Seitenarm nicht daran überschlagen kann.
Entweder man knüppert dann nen Dreifachwirbel an (in der Höhe nicht verschiebbar), oder man baut ne Variante die sich verstellen lässt (muss stramm genug sitzen) und auch nen schnellen Vorfachwechsel möglich macht (also der Seitenarm).
Danach kommt nen kleiner Einhänger, an dem das mit Schlauch überzogene Stück Schnur drankommt, wo am Ende das Endblei hängt.

Alle Übergangspunkte an Wirbeln werden dabei durch Tubes aus dem Karpfenbereich zusätzlich versteift.

Im Prinzip nix andres wie div. Ledger-Methoden, die in UK gern zum Grundfischen auf Hecht benutzt werden.
Mit dem entscheidenen Unterschied, das diese Montage immer senkrecht steht, der Köder variabel exakt in der Höhe angeboten werden kann und ne Pose als opt. Bissanzeiger dient.

Bei einer Grundmontage mit Seitenarm läuft die Schnur im flachen Winkel ins Wasser, ich kann damit nie genau steuern in welcher Höhe der Seitenarm mit Köder baumelt.


Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmelrudi (5. September 2018)

*AW: Zanderangeln im Kanal - Probleme mit der Pose*



Lommel schrieb:


> Also quasi eine Art Dropshot mit Pose. Wie lang fischst du den Seitenarm? Ab wann bzw. bei welchen Bedingungen kommt die Korkkugel zum Einsatz (Stömung?)?
> Find ich gut den Ansatz, kann man dann ja auch aktiv fischen, im Winter bestimmt ein Knaller.


Genau...ne Art Dropshot mit Pose oben als Bissanzeige.
Kann man sicherlich auch feiner aufbauen für andre Fischarten wie Barsch.
Korkkugel kommen meist bei größeren Köfis zum Einsatz, oder auch an Tagen wo wir hier richtig fiesen Sog haben.
Den Seitenarm halte ich relativ kurz, zw. 15-25cm.
Mit der Länge geht das dann halt nur mit steifem Material

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Inni (6. September 2018)

*AW: Zanderangeln im Kanal - Probleme mit der Pose*

Rudi,

danke für die Ausführung.
Ich hatte gestern solch eine Montage probiert. Für den Abzweig hatte ich ein Antitangleboom genommen, da ich die Hauptschnur zum Köder als Durchlauf haben wollte. Unten dann ein Futterkorb ca 80cm vom Antitangleboom, gefüllt mit 3 gehackten Gundeln. Darauf kam auch der erste Biss. Leider nach paar Metern verloren, hing wohl nicht richtig. Obwohl mit "Schnellanschlagsmontage" mit 2 RyderHaken. Keine 5min später zog dann die "Standard" Posenmontage ab und wir konnten ein 87er landen.

Die Montage finde ich klasse, da alles da bleibt wo man es hin haben will und der Köder über Grund hängt. Beim Auswerfen muss man natürlich aufpassen das sich der Köder nicht mit der Futterkorbschnur herheddert.

Probleme hatte ich mit der Pose. Da leichte Strömung herschte zog die schnur im Wasser (was sich nicht vermeiden lässt) immer die Pose unter Wasser. Ich musste dann also noch eine Glocke in die Rute hängen. Kann man ja gleich eine U-Pose nehmen ...
Wie habt ihr das gelöst, bzw hab ich da ein Fehler in der Montage?

offene Themen:
- Antitangleboom zum Vorfach hin um ca 30cm verlängern und das ganze versteifen (vielleicht ein langen aus Metall nehmen und um 90° abwinkeln)
- was tun damit die Pose nicht immer runter gezogen wird


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. September 2018)

*AW: Zanderangeln im Kanal - Probleme mit der Pose*

Das die Pose runtergezogen wird kann man nicht völlig auschließen.
Etwas bauchigere Posen nehmen hilft aber schon....selbst wenn sie noch recht leicht sind.
Mit bauchig meine ich nicht nur einfach oval, sondern schon fast rund.
Kann heut abend mal nen Bild davon reinstellen inkl. Bezugsquelle, gibt es auch mit 5g.
Die ziehts bei gutem Sog auch mal runter, das dauert aber länger und sie sind früher wieder oben.

Vielleicht kannst ja mal nen Bild deiner Boom-Montage machen, dann könnt ich dir evtl. sagen wo es nocht nicht problemfrei ist.


Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. September 2018)

*AW: Zanderangeln im Kanal - Probleme mit der Pose*

Anbei ein Bild einer Pose (hier mit 20g), wie ich sie an ganz normalen Posenmontagen im Kanal verwende...und auch nur da.
Diese Posen werden durch den poln. Anbieter Robinson vertrieben.
Kann man zb hier erwerben.

Ne schöne Alternative wenns nicht ganz soviel Strömung gibt ist zb diese hier.



Für die vorher beschriebene Endbleimontage benutze ich hingegen Durchlaufposen mit möglichst längerer Antenne.
Da hab ich bissl länger nach gesucht, denn fast immer ersetzt dabei ein einzusetzendes Knicklicht die Antenne, womit der Effekt der guten Sichtbarkeit auf weitere Sicht wieder flöten geht.
Geblieben bin ich bei der Zebco Shiner Pose, wo das Knicklicht oben in die Antenne eingesetzt wird.
Die steht sehr stabil im Wasser, hat das dickere Ende des Körpers oben was ein ganz wichtiger Punkt ist.
Ist es andersrum, läuft einerseits die Pose bescheiden ab und ist für Strömung viel zu sensibel. Der Schnurbogen drückt sie zu schnell runter und es dauert auch zu lange bis sie wieder hoch kommt.
Diese Pose benutze ich auch mit Stellfischruten im Kanal und in der Elbe, bei letzterem dann allerdings als 30g Version (größere sind dann Eigenbau >50g)

Beide Posentypen tragen auch definitv das was draufsteht, vertragen auch durchaus etwas mehr. 

Das ist mir sehr wichtig wenn ich auch ma größere Köfis anbiete, ohne gleich alles neubauen zu müssen.


----------



## Inni (7. September 2018)

*AW: Zanderangeln im Kanal - Probleme mit der Pose*

Ui, na das sind ja Hausnummern. Ich hatte eine 4g Pose dran. Ich wollte nicht zu viel Widerstand beim Abzug geben.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. September 2018)

*AW: Zanderangeln im Kanal - Probleme mit der Pose*

Jupp....bei dem Sog hier brauchste mit leichten halt nicht anfangen, die wären dauerhaft unter Wasser.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Inni (7. September 2018)

*AW: Zanderangeln im Kanal - Probleme mit der Pose*

Rudi,
anbei ein Bild meiner Montage. Pose wird in dem Fall wohl zu klein gewesen sein.
 Antitangleboom soll auch aus Edelstahl werden und ein 90° Bogen haben. Abgang sollte 30cm lang werden wegen Vertüdelung.


Aber sind 20g nicht bisschen viel, und dann noch so breit. Hast Du da viel Fehlbisse, das die Z den Köfi wieder aus spucken?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. September 2018)

*AW: Zanderangeln im Kanal - Probleme mit der Pose*

Ah..nun versteh ich deinen Aufbau und auch ein Problem darin...danke fürs Bild.

Bei dir hängt ja das Vorfach unten und die Beschwerung (Blei, Futterkorb etc.) am Tangle, richtig?
Wenns so ist, liegt dein Gewicht welches am Schnurende am Boom hängt auf dem Grund auf, der Boom steht im optimalsten Fall parallel zum Grund und hält dein Vorfach in der waagerechten Schwebe.

1.Problem dabei....der Boom hat kein Auftrieb um in der Schwebe zu bleiben.
Kann man recht einfach lösen, indem man auf die Schnur welche am Boom hängt, nen kleinen Auftriebskörper zieht (alten Posenkörper einer Durchlaufpose, Auftriebskugeln etc.)
Damit steht der Boom vom Grund etwas ab, bleibt aber nicht in der Schwebe...auch der Boom selber bräuchte dann an seinen Enden noch Auftriebshilfen.
2.Problem.....der Schnurverlauf vom Boom zur Pose ist abgewinkelt. Darunter könnte die Bisserkennung an der Pose leiden, auch wenn durch den freilaufenden Boom weitestgehend dafür gesorgt ist, das der Fisch das Gewicht nicht mitschleppen muß.
Zieht er in Querrichtung zum Boom, wird er das Gewicht auch mitschleppen, die Pose zeigt es sehr seltsam, verspätet oder gar nicht an was der Fisch da unten macht.
Durch diese abgewinkelte Lage der Schnur könnte es auch Probleme mit dem Anschlagen geben, denn der muß definitv kräftiger ausfallen, wobei man eben dabei nicht genau sieht, in welche Richtung der Fisch überhaupt schwimmt.
3.Problem....Verwicklungs/Überschlaggefahr zwischen Vorfach, Boom und auch Pose.
Begrenze die Pose nach unten hin durch einen Stopper und zwar soweit, das der Abstand größer ist wie dein Vorfach lang.
Zusätzlich würde ich das Vorfach nicht einschlaufen, sondern per Wirbel mit Einhänger verbinden.
Den Wirbel würde ich dann von der Hauptschnurseite her mit nem Antitangle Sleeve zusätzlich versteifen.
Das gleiche dann auch bei der Verbingsschnur zwischen Boom und Gewicht, da noch die Schnur mit Schlauch überzogen. Sonst gibt das schnell Tüdel, denn das Gewicht fliegt nunmal voran beim Auswurf.



Bei meiner Montage hängt das Blei unten wo deine Hauptschnur endet, am Seitenarm dann Vorfach mit Köfi.
Damit hab ich auch eine direkte Linie zwischen Blei und Pose.
Beißt ein Fisch am Seitenarm, zeigt dies die Pose auch direkt an, egal wie er auch beißt. Dabei merkt er auch noch kein Gegengewicht durch das Blei, sondern bewegt erstmal nur die Pose.
Das Blei schleift er erst mit wenn er wegschwimmen will und schlägt sich damit auch fast selber an.

Ich hab mal zwei Bilder angehangen wie mein Aufbau ausschaut..hoffe man kanns einigermaßen erkennen.
Ansonsten nochmal melden und ich bau sie am Wochenende nochmal neu auf.


----------



## DerJörg (9. September 2018)

*AW: Zanderangeln im Kanal - Probleme mit der Pose*

HI

schue mal die montage vom Fleigenfischer hannes an ;O)

Geht sehr gut auch auf freidfisch.

http://www.angeln-am-neckar.de/Forum/viewtopic.php?t=5531

Gruss jörg


----------



## Bimmelrudi (9. September 2018)

*AW: Zanderangeln im Kanal - Probleme mit der Pose*

Funktioniert sicherlich, sehe daran aber auch gravierende Nachteile.

- Seitliche Strömungen mit Wechselwirkung

- Anschlag gegen das Blei und nicht gegen den Fisch

 - je tiefer das Gewässer um so schlechter geht der Anschlag durch, umso mehr hab ich erstmal einzukurbeln...kontraproduktiv zum 2-Haken-System (Schnellanschlag)


- Schnur muss  gespannt werden




Für mich persönlich ist das auch ein Punkt

- unflexibel in der Präsentationshöhe, der Köfi steht immer im gleichen Abstand zur Pose durch den fest verknoteten Dreifachwirbel


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (9. September 2018)

*AW: Zanderangeln im Kanal - Probleme mit der Pose*

Funktioniert nicht in dem Bereich vom Fragesteller. Da die Strömung bei weitem nicht mit der im Fluss vergleichbar ist und auch nicht wirklich konstant ist wird der Köfi einfach zu Boden taumeln und sich möglicherweise nur unnötig in der Schnur verfangen.

Für mich alles zu kompliziert. Daraus muss man auch keine Wissenschaft machen. Stinknormale festgesetzte Posenmontage, Laufbleimontage hinter der Packung (dahinter ist der Grund recht strukturlos) oder was auch geht in dem Bereich ist mit der Stellfischrute. Ob der Köfi auf Grund liegt oder einen halben Meter über Grund steht ist dem Zander egal....und Krabbelzeug gibts hier nur wenig. Geht alles mit einfachen Mitteln und Montagen...


----------



## PirschHirsch (9. September 2018)

*AW: Zanderangeln im Kanal - Probleme mit der Pose*

@ Rudi:

Dein Konzept erinnert mich irgendwie an eine "englische" Subfloat-Montage zum Hindernis-Deadbaiten auf Hecht - quasi ein in der Schwebe gehaltenes, modifiziertes Heli-Rig.

Nur eben in Deinem Fall mit sichtbarer Pose als Auftriebskörper.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (9. September 2018)

*AW: Zanderangeln im Kanal - Probleme mit der Pose*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> @ Rudi:
> 
> Dein Konzept erinnert mich irgendwie an eine "englische" Subfloat-Montage zum Hindernis-Deadbaiten auf Hecht - quasi ein in der Schwebe gehaltenes, modifiziertes Heli-Rig.
> 
> Nur eben in Deinem Fall mit sichtbarer Pose als Auftriebskörper.



Gut erkannt...die Idee stammt jedenfalls daher


----------



## Inni (9. September 2018)

*AW: Zanderangeln im Kanal - Probleme mit der Pose*

Rudi,


noch eine Frage. Ist bei Dir das Helikopterteil auf der Hauptschnur beweglich oder fest? Wenn fest, kann der Z ja nicht frei abziehen und schleppt sofort das Blei mit? Habe da Bedenken das er den Köder wieder ausspuckt. Deshalb bei mir die Durchlaufversion. 

Eine Frage hatte ich oben schon gestellt: 





> Aber sind 20g nicht bisschen viel, und dann noch so breit. Hast Du da viel Fehlbisse, das die Z den Köfi wieder aus spucken?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (9. September 2018)

*AW: Zanderangeln im Kanal - Probleme mit der Pose*



Inni schrieb:


> Rudi,
> 
> 
> noch eine Frage. Ist bei Dir das Helikopterteil auf der Hauptschnur beweglich oder fest? Wenn fest, kann der Z ja nicht frei abziehen und schleppt sofort das Blei mit? Habe da Bedenken das er den Köder wieder ausspuckt. Deshalb bei mir die Durchlaufversion.
> ...



Es ist insoweit fest, das es nicht frei durchläuft. Macht bei der Montage auch nicht viel Sinn, da ich den Köder in einer gewissen Höhe eben auch haben möchte....der soll nicht irgendwo rumtreiben.
Den Zandern macht das gar nix aus, die stören sich weder an einer größeren Pose noch an einem Blei welches beim Wegziehen hinterher hoppelt.
Zudem sind Tiroler schlank, können kaum in Steine verkanten und flutschen mit wenig Widerstand einfach hinterher.
Selbst kleinere untermaßige Zander von ca 30-45cm hauen solche Posen problemlos weg und ziehen auch damit ab.

Ich halte nicht viel von der immer wieder propagierten Geschichte, das Zander äußerst sensibel sind, bei jedem Widerstand loslassen und man deswegen möglich alles sehr fein aufbauen sollte.
Das deckelt sich einfach nichtmal ansatzweise mit den Erfahrungen, die ich in ü20 Jahren auf Zander habe.
Weder im Fluss, noch Kanal oder auch Stillgewässer.
Fange meine Zander mit klitzekleinen (unter 5cm) wie auch großen Köfis (ü20cm), mit 8g Posen wie auch mit 30-40g Bojen, mit Mono wie auch Stahl, mit Einzelhaken wie auch Drilling oder gar System.


Viel wichtiger aus meiner Sicht ist, dort zu fischen wo dann auch hungrige Zander sind. Und genau das ist im Kanal eben nicht immer einfach, denn die Fische ziehen wie Nomaden sehr weit umher.


Ausgespuckte Köder habe ich an der Montage bisher noch nicht gehabt, sehr wohl aber an diversen Grundmontagen.

Bei der obigen Montage haut er sich den Haken spätestens dann selbst rein, wenn er das Blei mitzieht...und dann isses bereits zu spät für ihn. In der Regel (außer nen Biss kommt und ich steh grad anner Hecke ) schlag ich aber bereits vorher an, sobald der Fisch leicht wandert gibts eine vor.
Erspart mir die Operation im Schlund.


----------



## Inni (9. September 2018)

*AW: Zanderangeln im Kanal - Probleme mit der Pose*

Rudi,
super. Vielen Dank das Du die Erfahrungen hier teilst #6
Ich werde in der Woche noch mal gehen und meine Montage mal bisschen umbauen.


----------



## Kauli11 (11. September 2018)

*AW: Zanderangeln im Kanal - Probleme mit der Pose*

Rudi,


deine Montage gefällt mir gut und macht Sinn. #6


Wenn du mit Einzelhaken an der Montage angelst, welche Hakengrösse nimmst du dann?
 Wenn die Zander spitz beissen, macht dann nicht ein Drilling in der Schwanzflosse Sinn?


Danke, daß du die Montage hier vorgestellt hast. 



#h


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. September 2018)

*AW: Zanderangeln im Kanal - Probleme mit der Pose*

Bei Einzelhaken bin ich etwa bei Größe 2 bis 2/0.
Der Haken auf dem Bild ist ein dickdrahtiger Chinese, der eigentlich zum Karpfenangeln genommen wird.
Find die Haken für meine Köfiangelei aber auch prima.
Klar kannst da auch mit System fischen, ob 2 Haken, Drilling, Zwilling, Ryder, simpel im Kopf/Schwanz beködert oder aufgezogen...funktioniert alles.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------

